# 2003 Ford Taurus



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I would start with the battery. Have it load tested, which your dealer or about any auto parts store can do for you.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Autozone and Oriellys will test your battery for free.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

you alternator is dead, it is not the battery fault, a car can run without the battery once started


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

carmusic said:


> you alternator is dead, it is not the battery fault, a car can run without the battery once started


A car/truck with a generator can run without battery once started. A car with an alternator can run but it's full fielding the alt and it will burn it up. A alternator need 12 volts in order to charge correctly. Generator creates it's own voltage. Sounds like the alt is bad or no power to alt.:vs_cool:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

_An *alternator* is an *electrical generator* that converts mechanical energy to electrical energy in the form of alternating current.[2] For reasons of cost and simplicity, most alternators use a rotating magnetic field with a stationary armature.[3] Occasionally, a linear alternator or a rotating armature with a stationary magnetic field is used. *In principle, any AC electrical generator can be called an alternator, but usually the term refers to small rotating machines driven by automotive* and other internal combustion engines.

That's for pundits.
_
OP, wild guess is you have bad ground somewhere that just came loose and then fixed itself. Should your battery been dead, car won't re-start.All the lights that came up are practically standard for power loss situation. I'd start with cleaning battery terminals/cables and locating all primary ground cables and cleaning - re tightening them. There should be one for engine and one for battery.


----------

